# Forum Rankings



## horseUSA (Apr 25, 2004)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ranking.php
Check this as it will change over time. enjoy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 26, 2004)

now i gotta get 5000 posts, damn, not that there's any competition


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 26, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> now i gotta get 5000 posts, damn, not that there's any competition


lol have to make it worth something


----------



## brad (Apr 26, 2004)

horse you for got your :::::'s round the lol thing


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 26, 2004)

no he hasn't.............


----------



## brad (Apr 26, 2004)

lol does not make a  seee i put colons round it


----------



## Crazy (Apr 26, 2004)

Pretty sure he meant 'lol' when he said it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 28, 2004)

it gonna take me ages to get to 5000 posts.....................


----------



## plan_D (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm sure you'll spam your way there.


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 29, 2004)

<Wise old Oriental mode ON>

Like all such journeys, Lancaster my son, this one is made up of many small steps, many little journeys which together form the larger journey!

So it is with the goal of 5k posts. We must build line upon line, precept upon precept, here a little, there a little until we have fulfilled our potential!

<WISE Old oriental MODE OFF>

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2004)

i would be your competition lanc, but seen as im a mod im always superior 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 29, 2004)

> I'm sure you'll spam your way there.



I've been cutting down on my spam allot, as i hope many of you have notised......................


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 29, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> > I'm sure you'll spam your way there.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been cutting down on my spam allot, as i hope many of you have notised......................


yes, i appreciate your help with that issue everything is look much better


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 29, 2004)

cheers.............


----------



## brad (Apr 29, 2004)

why dont you just do what i do and put some spases and post them (sos about sppelling)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 29, 2004)

the renking's been changed again, now i'm a meer general, not even base commander................


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 29, 2004)

lol hey have to fix for inflation


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 29, 2004)

do you accept bribes?


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 29, 2004)

hahaah send me a pm


----------



## kiwimac (May 1, 2004)

I almost hesitate to find out what rank I am now!

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2004)

couldn't you just introduce more ranks insted of upping the current ones?


----------



## brad (May 9, 2004)

i say we spam some more


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2004)

i say we don't, i'm nearly at base commander, again..............


----------



## brad (May 15, 2004)

so itll get you there faster (i was going to put quiker but i couldntspell it)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2004)

this aint a compition, and if you spam, your posts will get deleted and you may even get kicked off the site.............


----------



## Crazy (May 16, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> this aint a compition, and if you spam, your posts will get deleted and you may even get kicked off the site.............



God I LOVE wisdom in the mornin'!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2004)

i'm getting there................


----------



## brad (May 23, 2004)

dam you


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2004)

face it brad, you're not gonna catch me...........


----------



## brad (May 29, 2004)

so


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)

i might though lanc, if i go back to my roots


----------



## brad (Jun 3, 2004)

so


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2004)

ill so you


----------



## trackend (Feb 3, 2005)

I keep getting demoted cause of dumb insolence


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2005)

wow never knew you could get demoted.........

better watch it from now on..........

CC smells..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh, I smell do I?  Youre not having the present I bought you now, I think ill keep it for myself


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 4, 2005)

Can I have it?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2005)

Its not that kind of present NS


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh, that's alright. Non-alcoholic gifts are fine.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2005)

Nah, you just get pictures of my trip as presents as soon as I get em developed


----------



## The Nerd (Oct 14, 2005)

ummm uh yah, keep at it. !!! ???? umm gotta go, ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 14, 2005)

More like The Retard than The Nerd...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 14, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> More like The Retard than The Nerd...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> lesofprimus said:
> 
> 
> > More like The Retard than The Nerd...


LOL Les


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey you have seen Revenge of the Nerds right?


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Oct 14, 2005)

It doesn't sound pleasant.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2005)

One of the great classic college movies.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes, it's an excellent movie. The follow-ups aren't as good but they're still a laugh.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

I agree. The chicks are hot in all them though except of the Moos.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh god ...the fat Moos. The hot chicks are the Alpha Beta ones ...but I can't remember the actual chick name ...thing. Booger is funny ...it's all good, it's all good. And Ogre ...oh, that's my brother's ex-girlfriend if it was a chick.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

Hell yeah Booger and Ogre were fucking awesome!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 16, 2005)

> And Ogre ...oh, that's my brother's ex-girlfriend if it was a chick.


Scary visual reference right there boy....


----------



## plan_D (Oct 16, 2005)

I nicknamed her Ogre ...and you're lucky ...whatever you're picturing ...she was ten times worse.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 16, 2005)

Yikes! You are going to give us nightmares, d!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

Good! Embrace the fear ... I had to ...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

OH Boy!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds horrible!


----------

